# Found a GoPro on Bailey below Tampax



## MT4Runner

This seems like a good place to put this suggestion for anyone who uses their camera/minicam for active sports:

Put a file called 'reward.txt' in the root directory of all your SD cards.
If anyone finds a camera (especially a GoPro without an LCD), they're going to put it in their computer to try to ID the owner.

List your name, phone number, email address, etc. so your camera can find its way home.

Then follow up with giving the finder a :beer: reward!


----------



## slickhorn

I found a go pro hd in Zion on the approach to deep creek. I've tried posting all over and still never found the owner. The trick above would have gotten the one I found back to its owner.

good advice!


----------



## adgeiser

I know someone who lost theirs.... Sounds about right. I will have him check out the post.


----------



## gannon_w

Engrave your name!!! Anybody can delete a file.


----------



## liftedlimo

I have done several l things to increase my chances of not loosing and recovering my GoPro when I eventualy loose it. 

-First thing I did was paint the inside of my housing with bright safety orange colored paint. I took care taping off the screen and the gasket area.

-When I removed the lens for painting, I replaced the plastic lens ring with a metal ring that has a backup lanyard mount in it. (GoPro Aluminum Lanyard Ring Mount Lens Flat Curved Wing Suit Skydive Scuba Video | eBay)

-I installed a floaty backdoor.

-Then I wrote my name, phone number, and my city on the backdoor, inside the housing, on the camera, and a text file on the SD Card. 

-I also use a floaty handle sometimes. (GoPro Poles, Mounts, Grips & Accessories - GoPole)


----------



## MT4Runner

gannon_w said:


> Engrave your name!!! Anybody can delete a file.


We're not talking about recovering stolen GoPro's. :lol:
We're talking about returning a lost GoPro to its rightful owner.

A thief will one day have to face his own karma, and even your engraved name isn't going to keep a thief from stealing a pocketable item.

Putting your contact info on your card will help keep karma in balance if a normal honest river user finds your toy.


----------



## SE_Huckleberry

As many times as other folks have returned my, or my buddy's, stick and/or hand paddle(s) I'm very happy to return the favor on someone else's gear. 

River booty should end at drinking a yard sale beer.


----------



## SE_Huckleberry

GoPro found its way home.


----------



## MT4Runner

:beer:


----------



## boy2man

SE_Huckleberry said:


> GoPro found its way home.


The camera owner was lucky that people found it are you.


----------

